# Step up!



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

The DWR is asking for help in an effort that I think is well worth while. Fact is, there are a lot of kids who could really use a little help becoming acquainted with a part of the world that we know well. Time and time again, I hear Utah folks talk about the importance of getting kids involved in the great outdoors, and I completely agree. So here's a chance to walk your talk, folks. Hope I'll see you there.

http://wildlife.utah.gov/news/07-11/teach_others.php


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I did the community fishing instructor in Riverton last year, really a blast to see the excitement on a childs face catching a fish. Very rewarding and a good way to give back.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Did anyone go to the workshop?? If so, how was it?? Can you still sign up for stuff like that?? Is there any way to help "scout" age kids (a little older is what I mean) with learning about the outdoors? I'm not much for itty bitty kids and teaching them things that I know about the outdoors but wouldn't mind working with teens on getting merit badges for shooting, fishing, etc. I used to be a substitute teachers aid for tiny kids and man... that was enough for me... truly makes me admire folks that can handle that all year long. :lol:


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> truly makes me admire folks that can handle that all year long. :lol:


+10000


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

FROGGER said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > truly makes me admire folks that can handle that all year long. :lol:
> ...


no kiddin :lol: :lol:


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> I did the community fishing instructor in Riverton last year, really a blast to see the excitement on a childs face catching a fish. Very rewarding and a good way to give back.


 Ive been a fishing instructor for the last two years for the South Jordan Pounds.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Did you go to the appreciation dinner?


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

No Ive had to work for the dinners both years Ive done it.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

There were only 2 instructors from the riverton pond that went last year to the dinner as well. Are you planning on doing it again this year?


----------

